# ODNO Lighting Question



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.gwapa.org/articles/ODNO/

Has anyone had success with this? 
I would like to try it but if it's not worth the effort and you know it, 
let me know, please


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Yep it works great, almost all of my lights are overdriven, I even take it a step further and replace the sunpark ballast with an Advanced electronic ballast from Home depot that drives 4 32 watt t-8's. This gives you even more output. I don't remember the measured levels but it was a significant increase. I then use the sunpark ballast's on smaller tubes. 20 Watt tubes putting out 32 Watts, 15 Watt tubes putting out 27 Watts. Numbers are based on worn out memory, your mileage may vary.

The tube I like best from Home depot is the Phillips Natural sunshine. under normal operation the color balance is good but when you overdrive them the colors just explode out of the tank.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

I practically live at home depot lol

So the T8 runs on the same ballast as T12? Depot has a 48" two tube light for 8.97 right now, and was thinking of getting 4 of those and redesigning my hood. If I were to continue using T12's I will need 
8x48" 40w and 8x24" 20w for a total of 480w, giving me 3.8 wpg. I know I can still do it cheap, but with less power output. Any info I need to know or is the step by step there pretty accurate, and thanks again.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

The step by step is good, for more information on the measured output try this link.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/21257-odno-measurements-power-consumption-vs-light.html

Is there a reason you want to use t-12's. the t-8 is more efficient and the price is about the same?

Look at the light out put in the link under the t-8 and the t-12, this is not apples to apples but the difference is huge. when I switched from t-12 to t-8 the light on the tank was better before I overdrove them. The ballast in the link is the one I use also.

Just use the t-8's instead of the t-12's. the other thing you will notice on the measured power consumption is the harder you drive it the more efficient it gets. if you use the sunpark ballast in the fixture you listed you will be driving it at 2X for comparison in the charts, but remember that the sunpark doesn't drive it as hard as the advanced so your numbers will be a little less.

Good luck
Brian


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Ignorance is the reason i use t-12 lol. I was given a 125 gallon tank, and i had to make a canopy, i couldnt and cant afford a retail light for this tank. Im strong in plumbing and carpentry. I know electric but, not alot about fluoroscents. I have accumulated alot of ballasts in my job and they all say to use t-12's. and the t-8's ive looked at are 32w, t=12's are 40, so i assumed it better to go with 12's. i need around 500 watts and it has to be spread evenly, i'm suffering with a measly 1.8wpg right now, and it isnt evenly spread. plants are growing, but unless i upgrade, they will not do much.

tank is 6'L x 1.5'W x24"H so i have to work with 4' and 2' rigs and try to blend it, overdriving of t-8's seems like a much better approach, and i could use less equipment. thanks for the links, i will continue to study and see what i can come up with.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I think I would start with 4 48" t-8's with 4 24" t-8's to extend the length. Run 2 24" tubes in series per ballast and that would use 6 ballasts. 

then see if that is enough light. I run 4 48" t-8's on my 80 Gal and it's plenty, but it's not a high tech tank.


----------



## bartck (Dec 14, 2007)

Be sure to buy fixtures with electronic ballasts. This is specified in all the articles I have read. There are about $17 versus the sub-$10 models at both Walmart and Lowes.


----------



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

Hmm... Quick question about the Overdriven Normal Output Fluorescent lighting , since i think it fits in this thread i won't create a new thread about it.

Is this correct:
- First, buy an electronic ballast which can power more then 1 light (e.g. 2)
- Next, put both power lines (+) combined on one side of the bulb
- Next, put both negative lines (-) together on the other end of the bulb
- Put some juice on it.

Is this the right way to go? The ODNO method is explained in such a way that i can't really understand what is going on, but i think i understand...


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

http://www.gwapa.org/articles/ODNO/

there you go, step by step on how to do it.


----------



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

I've read that article Adragontattoo, but like i said, it is very 'difficult' for non native english speakers. And the small pictures don't exactly explain a lot


----------



## bigfish (Nov 30, 2006)

here is another site that talks about ODNO and it has some pretty good pictures and covers the two types of ballasts you might encounter. good luck.

http://www.geocities.com/teeley2/overdrv1.html


----------

